# Recovering the cross -  Northwood-Appold United Methodist Church - fire the of Dec 27



## The_Traveler (Dec 28, 2013)

1. 






2





3






4





5






6


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 29, 2013)

Added the rest of the pictures.


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice series Lew. As a stand-alone, I really like 5


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanx, Rick.

Unfortunately the sun refused to go anywhere but way up in the sky.


----------



## wyogirl (Dec 29, 2013)

Very nice series.  Do you by chance know how old the building is?


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 29, 2013)

"Northwood-Appold Church was built in 1943. It had been founded in the 1870s."

This is an old settled neighborhood and several of the people I talked to had lived there for 50+ years.

A fireman told me that the smoke was so thick and heavy that, if there hadn't been an alarm that alerted firemen who opened doors to ventilate, the fire might have smothered itself - but who knows.


----------

